

Ask HN: Service/APIs for getting User's Info. - ashitvora

Does anyone here know of any service / apis that can give information about users based on their Twitter ID.<p>Like their LinkedIn, Facebook, Flickr, Youtube, Hacker News, Reddit, Digg, etc profiles.<p>Something like Rapleaf. or something like what Rapportive is using.<p>Thanks.
======
gspyrou
Incarnate <http://visitmix.com/labs/incarnate/>

